# Transfer Pump



## FentonCellars (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anyone use a Transfer Pump to move from one carboy to another? I found this on ebay, but want to know what people think. This doesn't say this is food grade, but I think it will work if I put enough sanitizer through it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/WAYNE-PC2-115-V...6QQihZ017QQcategoryZ42132QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind using a hose and getting a siphon manually, but heck, this is pretty cheap!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 11, 2007)

Never used it. I do have a transfer pump that is not a very good item. I have had a love/hate relationship with it. I don't even pick it up anymore and just use my auto-siphon. Half the time I can't get it to even come on. If it does, sometimes it works, sometimes it don't.

http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/printer_friendly_posts.asp?TID=1176

Smurfe


----------



## FentonCellars (Jan 11, 2007)

smurfe, are you a firefighter? I'm a vol. here in VT. Check out wedding pics on my buddy's site. You will love my wife's surprise for me.. the old antique engine as a photo op.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 11, 2007)

FentonCellars said:


> smurfe, are you a firefighter? I'm a vol. here in VT. Check out wedding pics on my buddy's site. You will love my wife's surprise for me.. the old antique engine as a photo op.



I am a semi-retired Firefighter/Paramedic. Started as a volunteer in 1980 and went career in 1981 until I retired last year. Been thinking about getting back on the ambulance though. I am bored stiff and miss it.

Looked at the old Engine. Really nice. What manufacturer is that? What year? My volunteer department had one like that. In fact, the first Engine Company I worked on as a career firefighter was a 1948 ALF in 1981. When I moved to a truck company in 83 I worked on a 48 ALF 100' open cab truck. That was a cold ride in the winter in Illinois. Of course, back then we could still ride the tail board so when I was a probie on the engine, I rode the tail board in the winter. Cold there as well. 

Smurfe


----------



## cpfan (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know what it would cost, but some people have created a transfer pump from a potable water pump. Make sure that the fittings take readily available food grade hose. For me that means 5/16" id or 7/16" id (probably the latter), but larger would probably be ok.

Note, I suspect that serious sediment in the source would cause problems for the pump long term.

Some use their Mini Jet or Super Jet filter as a transfer pump by bypassing the filter stage. Buon Vino warns that the pump can be damaged by serious sediment (my description, not theirs).

Steve


----------



## smurfe (Jan 11, 2007)

cpfan said:


> I don't know what it would cost, but some people have created a transfer pump from a potable water pump. Make sure that the fittings take readily available food grade hose. For me that means 5/16" id or 7/16" id (probably the latter), but larger would probably be ok.
> 
> Note, I suspect that serious sediment in the source would cause problems for the pump long term.
> 
> ...



I tried my Mini-Jet as a transfer pump once. Took forever and the pump motor on a Mini-Jet isn't the strongest. It got kind of warm.

Smurfe


----------



## smurfe (Jan 11, 2007)

I forgot to add that the transfer pump I have originally wasn't long enough to rack out of a carboy if you read my review. I guess the retailer I bought it from actually read my review and devised an extension hose for it where it will now reach the bottom of a 6 gallon carboy. 

I guess I need to find that post and update it. I found that post by doing a Google search by the product name. Was actually kinda cool to put a product name in Google and the first link that appeared on the page was my review!  

Smurfe


----------



## cpfan (Jan 12, 2007)

smurfe said:


> I tried my Mini-Jet as a transfer pump once. Took forever and the pump motor on a Mini-Jet isn't the strongest. It got kind of warm.


Smurfe:

Since the Mini-Jet is designed to filter 23 litres (6 US gallons) at a time, I would have thought it would serve as a great transfer pump for 23 litres. Were you transferring more than 23 litres?

Steve


----------



## smurfe (Jan 12, 2007)

cpfan said:


> Smurfe:
> 
> Since the Mini-Jet is designed to filter 23 litres (6 US gallons) at a time, I would have thought it would serve as a great transfer pump for 23 litres. Were you transferring more than 23 litres?
> 
> Steve



I guess saying it took forever is a mild exaggeration. It just takes a lot longer than one would think. I have always thought the Mini-Jet takes a lot longer to filter a batch than the manufacture states. It seems like it takes around 10 to 15 minutes or better to do a 23 liter batch. Ever bypassing the filter portion takes longer to transfer than I would believe it would. The pump gets really hot when using. I have never really been impressed with the Mini-Jet. I should of bought the bigger one.

Smurfe


----------



## Luc (Jan 13, 2007)

Smurfe, Is this the pump you are talking about ???? 

http://www.crownridgewinery.com/

As it is not available in the Netherlands I was looking at something similar to get over here, and I am trying to convince a dutch winemaking shop to import it. 

But are you telling that it is no good ? 

Luc


----------



## smurfe (Jan 13, 2007)

Luc said:


> Smurfe, Is this the pump you are talking about ????
> 
> http://www.crownridgewinery.com/
> 
> ...




Luc, yes, that is the one I have. Like I said, I have mixed reviews about it. One time I use it, works fine, next time I go to use it, won't even come on. Jiggle the switch on and off a dozen times, comes on, works great. Next time comes right but won't siphon so no, I can't give a two thumbs up for this product. 

Maybe I just got a lemon. I have not heard of anyone else complaining about theirs. I don't really know what to tell you yes or no. I guess if it is a deal to get them imported, I don't know if I would go to the trouble or not. You can't order just one? 

Smurfe


----------



## Luc (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply,

No I can not just order one there are several small problems concerning this.
- I live in the netherlands so shipping will be high
- I am one of the few left who does not have a credit card (I have REAL MONEY, look guys he has real money !!! does anyone remembers that ??) so I would be obliged to make a wire transfer or send REAL DOLLARS and the exchange rate and costs for such a small amount would be terrible.

So I just wait until devices like this become available over here, not that I am complaining but I like to experiment.

Luc


----------



## smurfe (Jan 14, 2007)

Luc said:


> Sorry for the late reply,
> 
> No I can not just order one there are several small problems concerning this.
> - I live in the netherlands so shipping will be high
> ...



Do your banking facilities offer Visa/Mastercard debit cards for checking accounts like here? I never use a credit card either. I have a couple that haven't been used in over 2 years. I use my Mastercard debit card and pay right out of my checking account for almost all of my purchases.

Smurfe


----------

